# Flying Mouth Attaaaaack!



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Meringue's flying mouth attack photo makes me giggle every time I see it, so I submitted it just for fun


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He even has a funny red glow to his eyes in that pic! He's so cute! Haha, he does look like a piranha in that pic. :lol:


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

lol omg XD


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you! He really is a piranha. I'm seriously afraid he's going to jump out of the tiny feeding door, lol XD


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love it! He looks so evil! In a nice betta kinda way.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

So cute and funny!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Its so cute when bettas do that little yawn >w<


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL!!! That's hilarious! It's so cute! Bettas yawn?! I didn't know that. *shrugs* Hey, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL! Very cute and cool!


----------



## Nickpearson1985 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes one of my guys will just swim around like that. They're so wierd.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

what a great pic. (x so cute! what camera do you use? it's great quality.



LaLaLeyla said:


> Its so cute when bettas do that little yawn >w<


it is! this morning, i saw pearl do it and right afterwards, little red did it too.  haha


----------

